# Superman vs Batman



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

The gr8est superhero is....?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Superman clearly, batman needs bits of string and **** to get around, superman just needs to stick his fist out and fly babee yeah.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Bananaman could take em both though


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

-_- ok lol "ratman" haha.

Batman all day. Superman is only special because he's an alien. Batman worked hard for his abilities..i.e. high i.q. master martial arts..billionaire. Superman isn't human. He is sort like a god among men YET Batman still has proven time and time again that he could easily defeat superman. (you have to be a big dc fan to feel me on this one)

Batman has no superhuman abilities yet he's better at winning than most of the superhumans...just saying


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

"Ratman?"

I like Batman better since he isn't a boy scout in tights.

Not to mention Batman has plenty of kryptonite in the Bat Cave.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


>


That's hot.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

"Ratman?" Subliminal messaging? Anyway...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ratman of course.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


>


Batman's cheating


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Batman. Why? No superpowers.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

SupaDupaFly said:


> Batman. Why? No superpowers.














No, but I agree.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

^ LOL


SupaDupaFly said:


> Batman. Why? No superpowers.


Iron Man doesn't have any superpowers either and no one ever claims he's a better superhero. I mean he's smarter, richer, and has better technology than Batman


----------



## agentcooper (Aug 15, 2012)

atlex said:


> The gr8est superhero is....?


Batman, can't think of a reason to be Superman.

Superman is pure fantasy, a super being with the ability to do virtually any task without breaking a sweat. There is nothing to aspire to with superman because anything he can do we cannot. He's not human, he's not us, might as well prefer a transformer.

Batman on the other hand is just another person, armed with no super powers but armed with resources and skills we can acquire. I'm not talking about the physical plausibility of his cape but about what he symbolizes. He represents who we want to be; strong, willful, pure at heart. Its the difference between dreaming about what we wish to achieve but don't won't to work towards those achievements versus being resourceful and making those achievements reality.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> No, but I agree.


YES! lol.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


>


That would be reversed in Batman had a sliver of kryptonite on him. Which as I recall he has plenty of in the Bat Cave.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Batman


----------



## Sam M. (Sep 15, 2008)

As a comic reader, and a fan of both characters....Batman, big time.
He's just way more interesting. It seems really hard for people to make Superman interesting(they did on the cartoon though). 
But at the end of the day, Batman is just way more interesting.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Meli24R said:


> Batman


Your clip inspired me to check out the entire musical. It was pretty epic.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

"Ratman"?
...seems legit.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

It's really happening baby


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

SUPERMAN! hello!
of course my brother doesnt think so


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

I remember the days of superman and batman the animated series. Back in the 90's it was so great to be able to watch those two shows. I always loved the rare episodes when they teamed up. 

I prefer superman.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I like superman, but that's probably because I know his story more.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Batman of course. He has a plan on how to take down all the super heroes incase they go rouge. Including Superman.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Superman


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Frank Miller clearly established that Batman would beat Superman in a fight as long as he has time to prepare.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

Ratman?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Xenos said:


> Frank Miller clearly established that Batman would beat Superman in a fight as long as he has time to prepare.


Several times, even.

Hawk girl: "You always carry kryptonite around with you?"

Batman: "Call it insurance."

Hawk girl: "And they say I'm scary."


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Batman. I've never been a great fan of Superman o_o


----------

